# Nautical Forrest



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Looking for any of the team members on site who played for this football team at South Shields college in early 70,s. Team made up from cadets from Bank Line,PSNC,BP,Stag Line,Common Bros,Blue Star,CP Ships etc


----------

